# Scared with new pregnancy but doin OK...



## daopdesign

Hi Girls, not been on here much because if I'm honest the further I go in this pregnancy the more petrified I'm becoming. I'm so scared of having another loss I'm trying to put this pregnancy to the back of my mind. 

I posted in 2nd tri asking for any success stories after a loss and not one person replied with hope! :cry:

Have my dating scan next Thurs and I'm not going anywhere near that scan room until they find heartbeat because I am not seeing that awful picture again I have stuck in my head of my little Owen. 

I'm so scared and I don't know where else to rant my feelings. I know you just wanna say everything will be OK but I can't stop these feelings. Maybe I could just keep this thread open as somewhere I can come when I need to let things out, hope thats ok :hugs:

Not had any morning sickness (was sick as a dog with 2 last pregnancies), no spotting and nothing to complain about. Have been using doppler on and off but trying not to much as the throught of the future of something bad happening plays on my mind and I don't want to get attached just yet.

I'll be exactly 16 weeks along (same as when I had my loss) on 28th Dec which is also my 30th birthday! Needless to say I won't be doing much celebrating xxx


----------



## MummyStobe

I know exactly how you feel hun. I'm just coming up to 7 weeks with this pregnancy and I'm having to take every day one step at a time. I hold my breath everytime I go to the bathroom in case I have started bleeding and the little bit of spotting that I've had hasn't helped my confidence one little bit.

I don't think any of us baking a rainbow baby will be able to relax until the day they are safe in our arms.

You should think about joining us in the ttc and pregnancy support thread. It gets a bit crazy at times but there is a great vibe in there and it has become a bit of a free for all with general chat. You might find it a helpful distraction.

Sending big hugs and lots of sticky :dust: to you. I hope you have some easier days ahead xx :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I'm sorry you are feeling this way. I can't give you a positive story, as I am just ten weeks with my scan on the 19th, so a little bit behind you.

I was surprised when I got my BFP, to find myself pretty excited. I had thought I would be terrified. My plan was to try and stay a little bit detached, to protect myself incase something went wrong. I haven't exactly managed that, I love this little one so much and I don't know what I will do if something goes wrong.

Like you, I am getting more and more scared as time goes on. It won't be till March till I get to the same stage where I lost the girls, yes, I have worked it out already like you. It seems like so long away.
I'm waffling a bit here...what I am trying to say is, I can't say anything that will magic away the pain and fear for you, but just know, you are not alone, I feel exactly the same. 
Always here for you if you want to talk xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm hitting third trimester today and only know that I have taken it one day at a time, and the future does seem so far away -- thankfully, all my scans have been good and I can feel the little one moving, so that helps. I'm an early pregnancy loss (7-8wks) and two possible chemicals, but am friends with some of the ladies here on mc/2nd trimester, and hopefully, you will get past the previous loss dates, but it's one day at a time....

sigh, and best wishes


----------



## Hellylou

I can only imagine how it is for all of you ladies carrying your rainbows at the moment. It's so sad to be robbed of that carefree excitement that was there last time.

I can only send massive hugs to all of you and say I am right there with you wishing you all the best for a healthy (if not exactly happy) pregnancy with a perfect outcome. I just want that for you all with every fibre of my being. I know the stress of all this will be worth it when you go home with those beautiful healthy babies at the end. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Hon' ...

I can NOT give your any advice or a pretty rainbow story.... I have yet to concieve my lil rainbow... I can only imagine the fear and restlessness you , as well as all the others feel on a daily basis ... I'll be just as you....

I pray each and everyone of you deliver healthy, full term rainbows ...

We're always here for you....:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I can't give you any advice either as I've not been able to conceive my rainbow yet but I can imagine. I just wanted to wish you a healthy 9 months too (well, 6 remaining) and I hope you can get past the dates OK. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am Hoping for a rainbow so very much, but just try to relax . I just know things will go well for you and the baby will be healthy and beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
We all are here for you day and night.. You might not know this but your very brave and I just know everything is going to be ok..XOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

daopdesign said:


> Hi Girls, not been on here much because if I'm honest the further I go in this pregnancy the more petrified I'm becoming. I'm so scared of having another loss I'm trying to put this pregnancy to the back of my mind.
> 
> I posted in 2nd tri asking for any success stories after a loss and not one person replied with hope! :cry:
> 
> Have my dating scan next Thurs and I'm not going anywhere near that scan room until they find heartbeat because I am not seeing that awful picture again I have stuck in my head of my little Owen.
> 
> I'm so scared and I don't know where else to rant my feelings. I know you just wanna say everything will be OK but I can't stop these feelings. Maybe I could just keep this thread open as somewhere I can come when I need to let things out, hope thats ok :hugs:
> 
> Not had any morning sickness (was sick as a dog with 2 last pregnancies), no spotting and nothing to complain about. Have been using doppler on and off but trying not to much as the throught of the future of something bad happening plays on my mind and I don't want to get attached just yet.
> 
> I'll be exactly 16 weeks along (same as when I had my loss) on 28th Dec which is also my 30th birthday! Needless to say I won't be doing much celebrating xxx

Heya hunni.

You lost ur angel this year when we lost ours :( i think we said we would keep in contact and we gave eacother a lot of support.

Hope everything goes well for u hunni! xx


----------



## jojo23

awe hun im sorry you feel like this! i felt exactly like you at the start too but with every day that passes im feeling a little more optimistic, ill wont feel 100% ok until i get to 24 weeks (im 11 now) but i figure im almost half way there and so far so good. the more scans you have the better, i explained to my consultant last week that i was feeling extremely nervous and he assured me that the chances of anything happening again are so unbelieveably small that he wouldnt even consider me a risk! the more i talk to him and other doctors the more assured i am!

even so im still totally a wreck lol, every twinge has me freaked out, but we're all in this together hun and anytime you need anything just post and we'll all be here for you ....always xxxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

This is wonderful to have found you ladies especially those in the same boat with a new pregnancy. You really do have to tell yourself what will be will be because that's what I learned last time with never being given an answer why my loss happened. 

Having a loss changes our outlook on pregnancy and I envy those woman who have not had to go through this ordeal as they seem to sail through their pregnancies. All I want more than anything in the world is to take home this baby. My fingers and toes are crossed for you all in the same boat as me and to you ladies trying for your rainbow miracle x I'll update when I have my scan on Thurs xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck hun, it must be terrifying, but worrying wont probably help (easier said than done). I know when I get to the point of TTC & falling pregnant I will be terrified, and do feel fearful. I am told that you get closely monitored after a 2nd Tri loss, so I think its a case of keeping positive and taking each day as it comes, remember everyday is another little milestone & another day closer to making it to the end.

It sounds funny but a few days ago when I was in the 2nd Tri forums I probably wouldnt have responded as I wouldnt of known what to say....until you have been through it and had to experience that loss that we have people wouldnt. I am glad that there are ladies here who have conceived again and are able to offer you support. A friend of mine said that last year her friend lost her baby at 24 weeks, and last week she delivered a healthy baby girl. I also read that if you lose in the 2nd tri the chances of it happening again are sooooooo small.

Good luck hun, keep your chin up and look after yourself and that little one cooking in you tum xx


----------



## jennijunni

I want to say, everything will be alright, but we all unfortunatley know that is not always the case. But statistically speaking the odds are in your favor. I know how scared you are, and I know the feelings you are feeling. I will be thinking of you, and sending lots, and lots of positive thoughts, and prayers of comfort. We are part of a crappy club, some of us more than once over, and we have lost our innocence, but that does not mean that we cant enjoy what we have at this very moment, regardless of what tomorrow will bring. So enjoy today, because today you are pregnant with a tiny, sweet angel. Lots of hugs!


----------



## Neko

I conceived very quickly after my loss in January 2010, so quickly that my daughter was born at 38 weeks in December of 2010. I spent my entire pregnancy with her terrified about losing another baby. If she moved too little, I freaked out. If she moved too much I freaked out.

Ultrasounds were the worst for me. I learned that I has lost my baby during a routine OB visit. Everything had been fine. In fact I had felt the baby moving pretty early in the pregnancy 12/13ish weeks. The baby had been moving around quite a bit the night before, but I didn't think anything of it. That day the OB wasn't able to find a heartbeat with the doppler, so he went to the ultrasound machine. I'll never forget seeing a perfect baby on the screen with no heartbeat. Each and every ultrasound I secretly was freaking out that it would happen again.

The pregnancy was rough emotionally, although not difficult physically. Fortunately I gave birth to my rainbow baby and she's perfect.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/Culfindel/CCE12052011_00000.jpg
Last month all dressed up for Thanksgiving. :D


----------



## daopdesign

Neko, that's what terrifies me also is seeing a perfect baby back up just floating with no sign of life lik last time :( Have my proper dating scan tomorrow afternoon but before I go in I'm going to quickly pop into the other room where I know they have a heartbeat monitor and ask to be put on that first. 

Last time I had a dating scan at 13 weeks a couple days later I started spotting brown blood and I wonder if that was from the tech pushing hard on my belly and causing some irratation. Usually and with my last pregnancy I could also feel a very minor bubble sensation in the belly and I'm sure I felt this a couple of weeks ago but now nothing the past week and I'm not even convinced I'm picking up the heartbeat! I'm prepared for the worse and if there is something wrong god damn you mother nature for not letting me lose this baby naturally earlier and making me go through a delivery again! 

oh god I am worried, OK I will upate tomorrow thank you all - please cross ur fingers and toes for me and pray xxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Neko said:


> I conceived very quickly after my loss in January 2010, so quickly that my daughter was born at 38 weeks in December of 2010. I spent my entire pregnancy with her terrified about losing another baby. If she moved too little, I freaked out. If she moved too much I freaked out.
> 
> Ultrasounds were the worst for me. I learned that I has lost my baby during a routine OB visit. Everything had been fine. In fact I had felt the baby moving pretty early in the pregnancy 12/13ish weeks. The baby had been moving around quite a bit the night before, but I didn't think anything of it. That day the OB wasn't able to find a heartbeat with the doppler, so he went to the ultrasound machine. I'll never forget seeing a perfect baby on the screen with no heartbeat. Each and every ultrasound I secretly was freaking out that it would happen again.
> 
> The pregnancy was rough emotionally, although not difficult physically. Fortunately I gave birth to my rainbow baby and she's perfect.
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/Culfindel/CCE12052011_00000.jpg
> Last month all dressed up for Thanksgiving. :D


So deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sooooo happy you got your gorgeous little rainbow baby :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Neko, that's what terrifies me also is seeing a perfect baby back up just floating with no sign of life lik last time :( Have my proper dating scan tomorrow afternoon but before I go in I'm going to quickly pop into the other room where I know they have a heartbeat monitor and ask to be put on that first.
> 
> Last time I had a dating scan at 13 weeks a couple days later I started spotting brown blood and I wonder if that was from the tech pushing hard on my belly and causing some irratation. Usually and with my last pregnancy I could also feel a very minor bubble sensation in the belly and I'm sure I felt this a couple of weeks ago but now nothing the past week and I'm not even convinced I'm picking up the heartbeat! I'm prepared for the worse and if there is something wrong god damn you mother nature for not letting me lose this baby naturally earlier and making me go through a delivery again!
> 
> oh god I am worried, OK I will upate tomorrow thank you all - please cross ur fingers and toes for me and pray xxxxxx

Please try to stay positive. I know you must be terrified... I know I would be also :cry::cry: but things will be ok . Just relax and try to think positive. I am sending so many prayers and love and kisses. Please update when you can. Thinking Of You XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

daopdesign said:


> Neko, that's what terrifies me also is seeing a perfect baby back up just floating with no sign of life lik last time :( Have my proper dating scan tomorrow afternoon but before I go in I'm going to quickly pop into the other room where I know they have a heartbeat monitor and ask to be put on that first.
> 
> Last time I had a dating scan at 13 weeks a couple days later I started spotting brown blood and I wonder if that was from the tech pushing hard on my belly and causing some irratation. Usually and with my last pregnancy I could also feel a very minor bubble sensation in the belly and I'm sure I felt this a couple of weeks ago but now nothing the past week and I'm not even convinced I'm picking up the heartbeat! I'm prepared for the worse and if there is something wrong god damn you mother nature for not letting me lose this baby naturally earlier and making me go through a delivery again!
> 
> oh god I am worried, OK I will upate tomorrow thank you all - please cross ur fingers and toes for me and pray xxxxxx

Good luck hun :hugs: got everything crossed for you that all is ok xxx


----------



## Hellylou

daopdesign said:


> Neko, that's what terrifies me also is seeing a perfect baby back up just floating with no sign of life lik last time :( Have my proper dating scan tomorrow afternoon but before I go in I'm going to quickly pop into the other room where I know they have a heartbeat monitor and ask to be put on that first.
> 
> Last time I had a dating scan at 13 weeks a couple days later I started spotting brown blood and I wonder if that was from the tech pushing hard on my belly and causing some irratation. Usually and with my last pregnancy I could also feel a very minor bubble sensation in the belly and I'm sure I felt this a couple of weeks ago but now nothing the past week and I'm not even convinced I'm picking up the heartbeat! I'm prepared for the worse and if there is something wrong god damn you mother nature for not letting me lose this baby naturally earlier and making me go through a delivery again!
> 
> oh god I am worried, OK I will upate tomorrow thank you all - please cross ur fingers and toes for me and pray xxxxxx

Good luck for tomorrow. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Will be thinking of you tomorrow let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Good luck honey, keep us updated. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thinking of you..XOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## daopdesign

Hello, just had scan and everything looks fine for now, measuring exactly what I thought 13w 1 day. This is all very well but I know the next 3-4 weeks are critical. Have a gender scan on the 23rd private so please god let baby be OK still. Thank u for all your support you ladies are amazing xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Hey that's great news that all seems ok! You must be slightly relieved although still have loads of worries which is expected after past experiences.

Keep strong & positive but good news that ur little rainbow is doing exactly what it should be xx


----------



## mhazzab

so pleased everything is okay...that's one milestone passed :)

10 more days of worrying for me until my scan...wish it would hurry up!

I totally understand why you are still scared, you are coming up on the time you lost your little angel. I won't relax a little till I get past 23 weeks (when I lost my girls) and then I will feel much better when I get a bit further on and have a chance of a good outcome if I go into labour early.

I wish we could just stop thinking about all this stuff and relax...

xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

So glad all is well, hoping you can stay positive for the next few weeks till your gender scan. We'll help distract you if we can!

Mhairi, hope you stay breathing and as calm as you can till your next scan too. xxx


----------



## daopdesign

well I'm busy working, decorating my house and with Christmas and a 2 year old to look after I am keeping busy which is helping alot! I just need to get this month over with, a new year and hopefully a fresh new start if everything goes well. Good bye 2011 you are definately one I want to forget!

Good luck mhazzab, keep me posted after you have your scan I'm sure everything will be just fine xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> well I'm busy working, decorating my house and with Christmas and a 2 year old to look after I am keeping busy which is helping alot! I just need to get this month over with, a new year and hopefully a fresh new start if everything goes well. Good bye 2011 you are definately one I want to forget!
> 
> Good luck mhazzab, keep me posted after you have your scan I'm sure everything will be just fine xxxxxxxxx

I am so happy to hear everything is going so well. Time is going so fast, before you know it you will have your little precious one in your arms..
I am so happy for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neko

daopdesign said:


> Hello, just had scan and everything looks fine for now, measuring exactly what I thought 13w 1 day. This is all very well but I know the next 3-4 weeks are critical. Have a gender scan on the 23rd private so please god let baby be OK still. Thank u for all your support you ladies are amazing xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: Glad everything went well. 

I spent my whole pregnancy a wreck. It's hard not to keep worrying. But it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## daopdesign

Hmmm not so impressed with my Antenatal care at present. I know I chose to do my booking in (which is next Monday) after the dating scan last week but it does appear that there will be no extra tests or investigation in this pregnancy because I haven't suffered 3 consecutive losses in a row. 

I'm O Negative and have PCOS so I want them to check my progestorone levels when they do my bloods next week. They'll also test my level of antibodies as I'm really worried my body will make them against the baby. Oh I know I'm delving deep into all this but you can't help yourself!!

At the moment I am taking on board the advice others have given me which is because we never got a reason why it happened it is much rarer for it to happen again. 13 more days and we are past the dreaded loss date. Will keep you's posted! xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Thought I'd give you a quick reply...I think its rubbish that as you've not had 3 in a row that your not classed high risk enough. I hate it that us ladies are just statistics. I wonder if the people who make decisions about the care we get after 2nd tri losses have ever had to endure the pain & heartache. I would imagine not & I wouldnt wish it on them. They may have an understanding of how frightening it must be carrying a little rainbow & fearing the worst.

However like you say if no reason was found last time the chances of anything going wrong again are small. I've heard of far more success stories after 2nd tri losses. It must be terrifying waiting to get past the next 13 days. But keep strong hun, eat loads on Christmas day, try and get involved in the Christmas spirt (minus the alcohol) and those 13 days will whizz by.

xx


----------



## mhazzab

daopdesign said:


> Hmmm not so impressed with my Antenatal care at present. I know I chose to do my booking in (which is next Monday) after the dating scan last week but it does appear that there will be no extra tests or investigation in this pregnancy because I haven't suffered 3 consecutive losses in a row.
> 
> I'm O Negative and have PCOS so I want them to check my progestorone levels when they do my bloods next week. They'll also test my level of antibodies as I'm really worried my body will make them against the baby. Oh I know I'm delving deep into all this but you can't help yourself!!
> 
> At the moment I am taking on board the advice others have given me which is because we never got a reason why it happened it is much rarer for it to happen again. 13 more days and we are past the dreaded loss date. Will keep you's posted! xxx

Hmmm...as far as I can see, this isn't good enough of them to say that, that's a ridiculous thing for them to say - one loss is more than enough to suffer why would you wait for three? I've been offered extra care this time around, and the twins were my first loss. I was prepared to fight them for it, but was surprised when it was offered. I'm seeing the consultant after my scan next week, and will get a vaginal swab done. From 20 weeks I will get more swabs, plus cervix length check at my scan, and a consultant appt.Depends on those results as to what happens next, but will definately get scanned at least at 24 and 28 weeks.
hope you manage to get some extra care, and I will be thinking of you over the next couple of weeks as i know it will be hard - I'm dreading close to 23 weeks because I know I will be a wreck...!

take care xxx


----------



## daopdesign

I had my booking in apt with my m/w on Monday and she actually said that if I lose this baby around the same time, they will actually investigate. She said the 3 consecutive rule really only applies to losses in the first 12 weeks so this is a bit comforting.

Shold get my blood test results back today or tomorrow. We need the rhesus antibodies test to come back negative. If it's positive then I just presume they give me a shot of anti-d. 

Really doing well not be panicking as much. Keeping my thoughts positive :)


----------



## daopdesign

4D scan yesterday showed it's a boy! She said everything looked fine so lets see if I get to next Thurs/Fri. Have a good Christmas with your family everyone xx


----------



## mhazzab

wonderful news, take it easy over the next few days and I can't wait to see a message from you in a couple of weeks to say you have safely passed 16 weeks (and I know you will).
Merry christmas xxx


----------



## Bride2b

daopdesign said:


> 4D scan yesterday showed it's a boy! She said everything looked fine so lets see if I get to next Thurs/Fri. Have a good Christmas with your family everyone xx

:blue: Yay! Keep well hun & enjoy Christmas. xx


----------



## daopdesign

16 weeks today, it's finally come round and it's also my 30th!!! I don't really know how I feel but I can feel those worries creeping back but hey, no point in stressing myself out, let's give it a couple more weeks eh. Hope you all had a fab Christmas! xxx


----------



## mhazzab

I can understand why you are nervous I can't wait to get past 23 weeks. 
Got everything crossed that the next couple of weeks are uneventful for you.

Happy birthday :hugs: enjoy your day. Xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Hey mhazzab, are you using a doppler? I've been using the Angelsounds since 8 weeks and was checking every week. Now it's more like every day!!! xx


----------



## kiki04

I think come my day I will be the same way. I lost my daughter at 16 weeks as well. Big :hugs: to you as you get through this next stressful stretch :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

daopdesign said:


> Hi Girls, not been on here much because if I'm honest the further I go in this pregnancy the more petrified I'm becoming. I'm so scared of having another loss I'm trying to put this pregnancy to the back of my mind.
> 
> I posted in 2nd tri asking for any success stories after a loss and not one person replied with hope! :cry:
> 
> Have my dating scan next Thurs and I'm not going anywhere near that scan room until they find heartbeat because I am not seeing that awful picture again I have stuck in my head of my little Owen.
> 
> I'm so scared and I don't know where else to rant my feelings. I know you just wanna say everything will be OK but I can't stop these feelings. Maybe I could just keep this thread open as somewhere I can come when I need to let things out, hope thats ok :hugs:
> 
> Not had any morning sickness (was sick as a dog with 2 last pregnancies), no spotting and nothing to complain about. Have been using doppler on and off but trying not to much as the throught of the future of something bad happening plays on my mind and I don't want to get attached just yet.
> 
> I'll be exactly 16 weeks along (same as when I had my loss) on 28th Dec which is also my 30th birthday! Needless to say I won't be doing much celebrating xxx

*
Happy 16 weeks *


----------



## daopdesign

Hello everyone :hi: Happy New Year to you all, lets hope this year is a better one for all of us than last year!

Thought I'd update you a bit on my progress - well so far so good, no problems to report as yet. Saw midwife again yesterday and all blood/urine tests came back fine. There was an abnormal result for my white blood results but the doctor who looked over the results said it was normal for a pregnant woman to have a raised whte blood count.

I have the anomaly midway scan on the 23rd and the next day will be seeing the high risk obstetrician to go over my results and see what other tests they might do. To be honest I think that will be the last time they see me as there is nothing sticking out to indicate any issues.

Starting to feel much more positive now and feeling lots of movement for the past 4 weeks which I never got with my last pregnancy. Maybe my little angel wasn't too strong :cry:

For anyone in the same situation with a rainbow baby I can tell you that once you get past your loss date the stress and worry does start to decline. Whats the point in worrying anyway, what will be will be. FX things work out this time, they must!:thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

daopdesign said:


> Hello everyone :hi: Happy New Year to you all, lets hope this year is a better one for all of us than last year!
> 
> Thought I'd update you a bit on my progress - well so far so good, no problems to report as yet. Saw midwife again yesterday and all blood/urine tests came back fine. There was an abnormal result for my white blood results but the doctor who looked over the results said it was normal for a pregnant woman to have a raised whte blood count.
> 
> I have the anomaly midway scan on the 23rd and the next day will be seeing the high risk obstetrician to go over my results and see what other tests they might do. To be honest I think that will be the last time they see me as there is nothing sticking out to indicate any issues.
> 
> Starting to feel much more positive now and feeling lots of movement for the past 4 weeks which I never got with my last pregnancy. Maybe my little angel wasn't too strong :cry:
> 
> For anyone in the same situation with a rainbow baby I can tell you that once you get past your loss date the stress and worry does start to decline. Whats the point in worrying anyway, what will be will be. FX things work out this time, they must!:thumbup:

So pleased everything is going really well & LO is having a whale of a time all tucked up in your yummy!
Its great to hear that the worry decreases slightly past that dreaded date.

17 weeks - almost 1/2 way there xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Hello everyone :hi: Happy New Year to you all, lets hope this year is a better one for all of us than last year!
> 
> Thought I'd update you a bit on my progress - well so far so good, no problems to report as yet. Saw midwife again yesterday and all blood/urine tests came back fine. There was an abnormal result for my white blood results but the doctor who looked over the results said it was normal for a pregnant woman to have a raised whte blood count.
> 
> I have the anomaly midway scan on the 23rd and the next day will be seeing the high risk obstetrician to go over my results and see what other tests they might do. To be honest I think that will be the last time they see me as there is nothing sticking out to indicate any issues.
> 
> Starting to feel much more positive now and feeling lots of movement for the past 4 weeks which I never got with my last pregnancy. Maybe my little angel wasn't too strong :cry:
> 
> For anyone in the same situation with a rainbow baby I can tell you that once you get past your loss date the stress and worry does start to decline. Whats the point in worrying anyway, what will be will be. FX things work out this time, they must!:thumbup:

I am really SOOooooo happy for you !!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am glad to hear you both are doing good . I wish you all the best. Have a H&H 9 months..XOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

So glad to hear everything is well, and your little one is doing somersaults in there! Good to hear such postivity too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Im so glad everything is going well for you. Xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Glad you're feeling more positive honey! XXX


----------



## DueSeptember

*yay I am Happy everything is working out...  *


----------



## jojo23

hey hun! how are you feeling? im 17 weeks at the moment so we're not too far apart! i know what you mean about not posting as much im the same im terrified something will happen. and i really think second tri is a bit of a mean place lol ive never gotten much support there.... anyways just wanted to say im always here if you need anything and hope your doing well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

jojo23 said:


> hey hun! how are you feeling? im 17 weeks at the moment so we're not too far apart! i know what you mean about not posting as much im the same im terrified something will happen. and i really think second tri is a bit of a mean place lol ive never gotten much support there.... anyways just wanted to say im always here if you need anything and hope your doing well xxxxxxxxxx

Hey! I'm doing OK. Had a few panic scares where I've had to whisk the doppler out because I was convinced I'd not felt any movement but heard babys hb so all fine :dohh::dohh:

I'm actually starting to feel much more positive now, when is your dreaded week, was it 23 weeks? 

I've got my midway scan next Monday and with the obstitrican the next day, hopefully everything will be fine. Can't believe I'm halfway now but still putting off buying stuff I need until about 37 weeks!


----------



## letia659

hi Ive been wondering if there are any second tri angel mommies on here to talk to Ill be 15 weeks saturday and I was told my baby girl quit growing around 15-16 weeks I found out her heart had stopped at 17w4d at a routine appt so Im so nervous how do you make it through the time you lost your lo without going insane? I have scans every 2 weeks since I was never told why she died so I had my scan today was told this baby is a girl which Im soo happy about but I guess for some reason I felt if it was a boy I wouldnt worry as much since I have 2 healthy boys so that added stress but again I am just over the moon that I get another chance to raise a girl its just all so scarry not knowing whats going to happen :cry: plus I started having the braxton hicks some today and well I had tons of them with lily to the point I finally thought they were contractions so Im now worrying over that :nope: its going to be a long 2-3 weeks!! sorry for all the rambling I just really feel I have nobody to talk to about it sometimes...


----------



## daopdesign

Update: Had routine 20 week scan yesterday, all fine and saw the obstitrician today who basically talked through me wanting an elective section and also offered me to take part in a new clinical study for pre-term labour. It's a test where they take a swab around 24 weeks and it tells you if you're at more risk of going into labour early. Bit confused as to why I should do it as I had a missed m/c and was induced for labour at 16 weeks. 

Apprently I'm more at risk of this, has anyone ever heard of this before?! I'll do it anyway, best to know I guess.


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Update: Had routine 20 week scan yesterday, all fine and saw the obstitrician today who basically talked through me wanting an elective section and also offered me to take part in a new clinical study for pre-term labour. It's a test where they take a swab around 24 weeks and it tells you if you're at more risk of going into labour early. Bit confused as to why I should do it as I had a missed m/c and was induced for labour at 16 weeks.
> 
> Apprently I'm more at risk of this, has anyone ever heard of this before?! I'll do it anyway, best to know I guess.

I am so happy your scan went well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What great news!!!
You give me hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I never heard of this, but I don't know if I would do it, I would be petrified, but that is me. Really it is only a swab so it can't hurt..
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Andypanda6570 said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Update: Had routine 20 week scan yesterday, all fine and saw the obstitrician today who basically talked through me wanting an elective section and also offered me to take part in a new clinical study for pre-term labour. It's a test where they take a swab around 24 weeks and it tells you if you're at more risk of going into labour early. Bit confused as to why I should do it as I had a missed m/c and was induced for labour at 16 weeks.
> 
> Apprently I'm more at risk of this, has anyone ever heard of this before?! I'll do it anyway, best to know I guess.
> 
> I am so happy your scan went well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What great news!!!
> You give me hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I never heard of this, but I don't know if I would do it, I would be petrified, but that is me. Really it is only a swab so it can't hurt..
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

All the best to you for your rainbow baby hun :) Are you actively trying now? :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Update: Had routine 20 week scan yesterday, all fine and saw the obstitrician today who basically talked through me wanting an elective section and also offered me to take part in a new clinical study for pre-term labour. It's a test where they take a swab around 24 weeks and it tells you if you're at more risk of going into labour early. Bit confused as to why I should do it as I had a missed m/c and was induced for labour at 16 weeks.
> 
> Apprently I'm more at risk of this, has anyone ever heard of this before?! I'll do it anyway, best to know I guess.
> 
> I am so happy your scan went well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What great news!!!
> You give me hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I never heard of this, but I don't know if I would do it, I would be petrified, but that is me. Really it is only a swab so it can't hurt..
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All the best to you for your rainbow baby hun :) Are you actively trying now? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I want to try around March, cause I want to be 42 when I conceive not older. At 42 i am already pushing it, so i don't have much time :cry:
XOXOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Thats good news that everything is going well xxx

The only test I have heard of is the fibronectin (think I spelt it wrong - but its not that new I dont think, my hospital are going to be doing it soon as they have not used it before) I posted about this after my consultants appointment & was given mixed reviews about its success. It sounds like the one they are going to do with you might be a new one if its in the new clinical trial stage. I'm glad they are researching into preterm labour - it seems so many people experience this. I'm sure they will tell you more about it soon.

So glad everything is going well & you are at that halfway point....the count down can now begin xx


----------



## daopdesign

Hey Bride2b, you're right it is the fibronectin test, that's what it says on the leaflet. Apprently if you test positive they give you Progestorone and I think it's this cinical trial that is being tested - to see if giving progestorone to ladies at high risk of pre term labour helps reduce or cure it.

thanks for your kind support, very much appreciated xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Andypanda6570 said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Update: Had routine 20 week scan yesterday, all fine and saw the obstitrician today who basically talked through me wanting an elective section and also offered me to take part in a new clinical study for pre-term labour. It's a test where they take a swab around 24 weeks and it tells you if you're at more risk of going into labour early. Bit confused as to why I should do it as I had a missed m/c and was induced for labour at 16 weeks.
> 
> Apprently I'm more at risk of this, has anyone ever heard of this before?! I'll do it anyway, best to know I guess.
> 
> I am so happy your scan went well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What great news!!!
> You give me hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I never heard of this, but I don't know if I would do it, I would be petrified, but that is me. Really it is only a swab so it can't hurt..
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> All the best to you for your rainbow baby hun :) Are you actively trying now? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I want to try around March, cause I want to be 42 when I conceive not older. At 42 i am already pushing it, so i don't have much time :cry:
> XOXOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

you need to get right on with it! :happydance: you're not too old just yet haha xx


----------



## Bride2b

daopdesign said:


> Hey Bride2b, you're right it is the fibronectin test, that's what it says on the leaflet. Apprently if you test positive they give you Progestorone and I think it's this cinical trial that is being tested - to see if giving progestorone to ladies at high risk of pre term labour helps reduce or cure it.
> 
> thanks for your kind support, very much appreciated xxx

https://www.fibronectintest.co.uk/

https://www.ffntest.com/

These are a couple of links I found & read. I was led to believe its new & being tested by my consultant. I felt really positive that there was a test to see if it could happen & help put the mind at ease. I didnt make it to 22 weeks when they start testing, but the consultant said its something that could be offered to me in the future. Also they can then treat you if comes back positive. I posted about this, I remember someone said they had the test & it came back negative but they went into preterm labour shortly after. I was really down hearted by this. I'm not sure if its new to the UK or to different parts of the UK or what. But as I say my consultant spoke to me like it was a new thing out & just being made available. 
Please let me know if you know anymore - surely they wouldnt use it IF it wasnt very reliable?!?

xx


----------



## daopdesign

I'm not sure however I too thought this test was nothing knew. Thing is aswell it can only tell you for the next 2 weeks so if it comes back negative and you go into pre term delivery 4-8 weeks later whats the point in that!


----------



## Bride2b

I think they retest if you fall into the category of having to have the test in the first place,this is how I understand it as otherwise there is no point as you say x


----------



## daopdesign

aye but with this new trial to see if progestorone works maybe that is the key. I'll keep you posted what my test comes back as. Should have it in 4 weeks x


----------



## OliveBay

Just wanted to say how pleased I am to hear your scan went well. Its so lovely to read happy news and I'm glad its going well for you :hugs:

I'd never heard of that extra test until Gemma posted about it, but I'm guessing there's no harm in having it. I hope everything continues to go well for you 

x


----------



## Bride2b

Maybe it is then!keep us updated,although hopefully you won't get a positive test result xxxx


----------



## daopdesign

21 weeks today, can you believe it?! Just goes to show that there is hope for all of ladies :)


----------



## Bride2b

Happy 21 weeks hunny!! xxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

daopdesign said:


> 21 weeks today, can you believe it?! Just goes to show that there is hope for all of ladies :)

That's brilliant! I am so happy for you! :) xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

daopdesign said:


> 21 weeks today, can you believe it?! Just goes to show that there is hope for all of ladies :)

*YAY!!!! Do you know what you are Having? *


----------



## daopdesign

yeh it's another BOY! That's 3 boys in a row for me think I'm doing a Victoria Beckham! Don't think I'll be having any more kids after this one but I'm happy x


----------



## jojo23

yay hun 21 weeks!!! im 20 weeks since friday and terrified doesnt even cut it... how are you coping??? i dont have my scan for another 11 days feel like a looney lol xxxx


----------



## daopdesign

jojo23 said:


> yay hun 21 weeks!!! im 20 weeks since friday and terrified doesnt even cut it... how are you coping??? i dont have my scan for another 11 days feel like a looney lol xxxx

You just gotta get on with it hun, what more can I say :winkwink:

I'm feeling baby move alot so this is real comforting, don't think I've had the doppler out for a couple of weeks!

Good luck for your scan all be fine I'm sure and can you believe we're both half way!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

daopdesign said:


> yeh it's another BOY! That's 3 boys in a row for me think I'm doing a Victoria Beckham! Don't think I'll be having any more kids after this one but I'm happy x

*Aww yay *


----------

